# Tack room.



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, you want to allow for some airflow. However, from the photos, it looks like your soffits may already allow for that.

You have a wood structure. You will not be able to keep rodents out completely. The can get in through the smallest of spaces. Where a space doesn't exist, they can easily make one through most materials. They like to nest in fiberglass insulation. When the weather gets cold they look for protected and warmer places.

In addition to what you are doing, I suggest traps and/or bait stations.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, mold is a real problem in sealed tack rooms with no air flow! We have this problem constantly where I board even though there is a sheltered screened window in it. 

Our BO wants the room sealed up tight at all times so the evaporation of the horse sweat builds up in the room and everything gets nasty. 

Try to put in at least one window (with screens) to leave open on dry days. A decent quality window like a house window works fine.

I'm afraid that mice get in everywhere no matter how sealed a building is and they do love that fiberglass insulation although barn cats really help to keep the population down. We don't see any mice in the tack room though as the haylofts and places where horse feed has spilled is much more tempting!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

It looks like you have a concrete floor. If you don't do something to seal the floor, moisture will come through the concrete and mold will abound.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

A simple gable vent would help and they are not expensive. You could look into doing more than one for cross ventilation.


----------



## OoLaurenoO (Sep 23, 2014)

I could seal the floor... What with? Sounds like another trip to Bunnings is in order for some vents and something to do the floor with... I really don't think rats will get in. I mean sure they could chew there way through but any holes that appear would be easy enough to see and patch. They would have to be pretty committed to get through though.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

OoLaurenoO said:


> I could seal the floor... What with? Sounds like another trip to Bunnings is in order for some vents and something to do the floor with... I really don't think rats will get in. I mean sure they could chew there way through but any holes that appear would be easy enough to see and patch. They would have to be pretty committed to get through though.


Not sure sealing the floor is absolutely necessary. If you want a nice surface, you could look into epoxy finishes (they are painted on the concrete). Look great when done right.

Your time and money is better spend on vents to create air flow. Cheap, simple and solves the problem.

FWIW, a shelter (especially with all the insulation - bedding material) is all rodents need to become committed. A mouse can fit through a 1/4" space. A rat can fit through a space not much larger than that. 

Simple solution is a bait station. I fought the rodent problem for months. No matter what I did, they found a way in. Bait station cleared that up in no time.


----------



## OoLaurenoO (Sep 23, 2014)

I've always been wary of bait stations just because I have cats and I worry they would eat the dying rodents.. I set traps but very rarely catch any unfortunately. There isn't so much as a 1mm gap at any point on the inside wall or the outside wall so unless they chew through there's no way they are getting in. I think I will have to set up some bait stations though... I'll definitely look into vents of some kind. Maybe one on the front wall and one on the back sitting under the eves would work.. Or even two. I'm guessing it would be more beneficial to have one down low and one up high maybe to increase the air flow..


----------



## OoLaurenoO (Sep 23, 2014)

Well the skirting boards are in and the rooms officially sealed up. (Besides the door) just got to blow it out and it's ready for the first coat of paint. I'm planning on grabbing a couple of vents and some stuff to seal the concrete with in the next couple of days. Aside from the doorway there isn't even a gap large enough for a bug to get through so I'm feeling pretty confident the rats won't be getting in. Because it's a stand alone building sitting up off the ground it would mean the rats would have to sit out in the open long enough to chew through the weatherboard and get through the first layer. A quick lap around would tell you if the little ******s were even attempting it. Hopefully with the vents and the concrete sealed I won't have to deal with the mould problem either.. My dads an electrician and said if it really became a problem you can instal a little 9 volt fan that sits in the wall like a vent and runs all the time to improve air flow. I'm hoping with the vents it won't be a problem.  thanks for your help to guys I really appreciate the input!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll try to remember to take some pics of where the rodents chewed their way into this old farmhouse. Bait stations are really about the only thing that truly works. There is nothing worse that mouse/rat pee and poo all over the place. Hanta Virus anyone? YUCK, I HATE MEESES TO PIECES!


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> There is nothing worse that mouse/rat pee and poo all over the place. Hanta Virus anyone? YUCK, I HATE MEESES TO PIECES!


Fun fact... 

Mice have no bladder. They are basically relieving themselves down their leg all the time. 

Droppings and nesting material are disgusting and unsanitary. Any cat I have ever had brought home mice, birds, squirrels and rabbits... never seen them eat one.

I think a (pet proof) bait station is safer for domestic animals than colonies of rodents leaving their excrement for the cat to walk in.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

Tazmanian Devil said:


> Any cat I have ever had brought home mice, birds, squirrels and rabbits... never seen them eat one.


I just found a mouse tail in my indoor/outdoor basement cat's food bowl last Monday. No sign of the rest of the creature, just the tail. 

I had a cat who was a rodent hunter. Specialized in moles, cleared my yard, but didn't eat those. But he did like other things - mice, shrews, voles - to the point where once when he saw me coming to take something away from him (I think a vole), he downed it in seconds. Kept it down, too.

I've also had those cats who eat half a mouse, leave you with a head and/or hindquarter, and then barf up the rest. But there have been plenty who eat and digest their prey.

For my cats and for the hawks, I try really, really hard not to have poisoned rats & mice running (or staggering) around my place. (I have used poison once for a rat in my house.)

Anne


----------



## OoLaurenoO (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, sadly my cats like to leave me the head and sometimes a leg or two. They definitely eat them... I was thinking I could put a bait station out and lock them up for a couple of days but it's always a worry. I don't think they would eat it if thy found it dead but if it was wandering around half dead most certainly. The last thing I want is to accidentally poison one of my animals. :/


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a dog that eats mice. Like eats them, all of them, unless I can manage to pry open his jaws before the **** thing goes down. He's a dachshund rescue who was neglected and left to survive on his own, so we figure that's why. 

Oh, he also likes donuts from construction crew guys that think it's funny to feed him. But then he's not really picky, is he?

So back to the tack room... I have a big metal trunk I will use for a lot of things and a metal garbage can for grain. But what do you to do prevent your saddles and bridles from getting chewed up if you can't keep the rodents out entirely???


----------



## OoLaurenoO (Sep 23, 2014)

Well the walls are done! Had some white paint lying around but not enough to do the job. Went to Bunnings and someone had bought some paint but changed their mind so got the brown for super cheap. I don't think it looks to shabby. Just need a second pair of hands to help me hang the door. (It weighs like 60kg) then I can put up the bits of wood to go around it then put in the air vents and seal the floor and it's basically done. I've decided I will get a bait station.. It's a bit of a worry but I'll have to do something. :/


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

OoLauren that looks nice. Didn't you have the pony mares that foaled? it has been a while, If so, how are all the ponies doing ?


----------



## OoLaurenoO (Sep 23, 2014)

Sure did. I should update their threads. I have bitten off a bit more then I can chew breaking in the buckskin mare.. She's dumped me a couple of times now so I'm sucking it up and sending her to the breaker. (I know it was stupid of me to go ahead and basically wreck her then hand her off to someone else to deal with the problem I created) She just gets so stuck and then explodes. I know it's me and not her, she is really very sweet and not nasty at all but her reactions can be so over the top at the littlest things so I'm pretty sure I'm just ruining her a little more every time I get on. I've been speaking to the breaker for a few weeks now and she's going tomorrow. The pally mare unfortunately not so good.. She's still just as lame as the day I brought her home. The vet thinks she's torn her sesamoids (however you spell it) but wouldn't know for sure without sending her to the specialists for ultrasounds nerve blocks and possibly contrast X-rays. Handling wise she is going ok. She will still try and kick/strike/bite if she gets a fright which is basically all the time. After discussing it with the vet and the trainer I have decided that I'm going to put her to sleep. I'm still wrestling with the decision a little but at the end of the day she's not even sound in the paddock. I could spend a thousand more hours and thousands more dollars to get her quieter but she would never be more then a paddock companion at best. Where do you draw the line? I toyed with the idea of getting her better handled and rehoming her but even the nicest quietest paddock companions are a dime a dozen around her and I couldn't stand it if she ended up back at the sales.. I just don't have the time or the room to keep her forever. So that's pretty heart breaking. I'm hopeful to organise someone to come and dig the hole in the next few weeks or so and then I will get the vet out.. At least her foal will get a good life I suppose which is better then if I hadn't have taken her. All the other babies are going great. Just hanging out being babies really aside from getting the occasional handling lesson or when worming or the farrier comes.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Oo Lauren. I hope the buckskin gets trained and, who could resist trying.
Sorry about the pali mare, but you did give her a good life there, got her fed and happy as she can be. It's a shame that the people who had her prior screwed her up. Mimi's mom Helena , had to be put down because she was so crazy mean. It is sad, but it is better than an auction yard, and the slaughter house. 
Just give her some extra grain on the day . Her last big yummy meal.


----------



## OoLaurenoO (Sep 23, 2014)

Yep. I dropped Lou Lou off at the breakers today. She was stoked with her. Very impressed with how responsive she was on the lead. I discussed everything I had done so far but she said she didn't think she was nearly as bad as I made out on the phone. I'm cautiously optimistic it will go well but I guess I'll have more of an idea in a few weeks.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oo--Your tack room is coming quite along! How exciting! <3

So sorry to hear about your other mare but, honestly, I think you're doing what's best. Hugs.


----------



## OoLaurenoO (Sep 23, 2014)

Well it's nearly there now! The concrete is sealed, the door frames done, saddle racks are up! Just need a doorknob and it will be at lockup stage. Put the air vents in and it will be done.


----------



## OoLaurenoO (Sep 23, 2014)

And the door from the inside.


----------

